#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Πίνακας κατανομής ποσοστών

## spiderman

Έχω την εξής περίπτωση: Ιδιοκτήτης έχει στην κατοχή του ένα διώροφο κτίσμα που αποτελείται από 5 συνολικά διαμερίσματα και το υπόγειο. Θέλει να συντάξουμε πίνακα για να ξεκινήσει να πουλάει κάποια εξ αυτών. 

Όμως... θα ήθελε αν γίνεται το υπόγειο  να πάρει μόνο του κάποια χιλιοστά και να το πουλήσει αυτό και το ένα διαμέρισμα μαζί γιατί υστερεί έναντι των άλλων διαμερισμάτων (πράγματι)  και πιστεύει πως αν έχει και όλο το υπόγειο θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο δελεαστική η αγορά του.

Πιστεύετε ότι γίνεται αυτό? δηλ. δικαιούται το υπόγειο αυτόνομο κάποια χιλιοστά επί του οικοπέδου?

----------


## tserpe

Μπορει καποιος να δωσει παραδειγμα κατανομης ποσοστων  για να δουμε πως γινεται?. Εχω δυοροφο και θα γινει συσταση ιδιοκτησιων.

----------


## Xάρης

Δες *ΑΥΤΟ* αν σου κάνει.

----------

